

Crazy Aussie Hackers create real Star Wars-like 3D Hologram - simonhughes22
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjIXJ6OGsLQ

======
simonhughes22
Here's the TedX link explaining how they developed it:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdta2YhEwZA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdta2YhEwZA)

